

Radio Shack tries to find its way in a post Apple world  - rmason
http://www.fastcodesign.com/3029533/with-rebranded-stores-radioshack-tries-to-find-its-way-in-a-post-apple-age

======
vparikh
Here is what they should do:

1\. Become the #1 go to place for Arduino. Stock every Arduino at all times
and sell it at the same price as online stores.

2\. Create unique and interesting Arduino add ons that are __only __available
at RadioShack.

3\. Carry a complete selection of electronics components at the same price
that DigiKey sells at, maybe at most 5% more.

4\. Hire "tech gurus", a.k.a something akin to the Genius bar at apple where
you anyone can ask people who are makers and know their stuff how to
integrate/build/put this stuff together.

5\. Carry high end, RadioShack branded test equipment (multimeters, soldering
irons, digital scopes, etc.)

6\. Have weekly tutorial sessions for the uninitiated that are FREE and
provide value, not just sales pitches.

7\. Also start to stock high end micro controllers/parts that advanced makers
would like to have

8\. Have on demand 3d printing.

9\. Come out with their own programable game console, that has a decent easy
to use API -- something the likes of DSL

10\. Carry a line of starter kits, books and tutorial materials that you can
only get at RadioShack.

That will at least get it on the path back to its 80s glory days.

------
wmblaettler
I've said this for years, that Radio Shack needs to return to it's DIY roots
or it will die off for good. With the huge maker movement happening it's great
to see that they are embracing this.

I recently stopped in to look at the Arduino kits they have. I've not pulled
the trigger on ordering online, but it's great that I can stop in there and
look around and perhaps buy one on a whim.

To take it another step further they should offer 3D printing services like a
1 hour photo service does, send your specs, pick up your printed parts shortly
thereafter.

------
Falkon1313
One of the most important things that they could do would be to train their
employees not to descend like a pack of ravenous jackals on every customer
that walks in, not to follow the customers around and make them feel like
they're about to get mugged, and not to harass them with irrelevant sales
pitches when they're trying to checkout. They've driven away a lot of
customers by treating them like prey.

